

An explanation of Color from Bill Nguyen - joez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WGdwY6h5JI&feature=player_embedded#t=276s

======
joez
I consider myself pretty tech savvy but I didn't really get Color until I
watched this interview.

What really hit home for me was the line on how Facebook is great for
connecting people who are far away but Color can help connect people who are
right next to each other.

